# Sunday River Sunday 11/21/10



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2010)

Who's in?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2010)

Unless they can get back Lower Punch, I ain't going near any Sunday River this weekend. Nor Killington. Too little snow and more people are amping up for their first turns. Time to sit out a weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know man.  They've got several hours to throw down some snow between now and Sunday.  I fully expect better conditions on the Punches and T2 with a possible Barker opening and Right Stuff.

I'm sitting out Tday weekend instead unless Ragged opens by some miracle

Still a great deal this weekend as well. $35, but knocked down to $25 if you bring 3 cans of food

we'll see how it goes.  I'm sure I'll have fun.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

Ouch, can good drive day as well? If they can get the Barker Quad open and have at least Punch and Right Stuff open T2B, I will go. We'll see how the snow making efforts go. It would be nice to have another area or two open to relieve the crowds.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

Making snow on Risky busines, t2, upper and lower punch, xtc and right stuff from what i can see. Jungle road I would guess as well.  Not sure if they will be t2b or not, but my guess is at some point along the weekend you won't have to walk much.  $25 ticket with 3 cans of food. Better than $39 1/2 day ticket furthur west.  You get to help a good casue and ski cheap.  Crowds will be mellow.  next weekend is the big weekend.

edit upper cascades too. My guess is just before turkey day for that.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2010)

I may be up Sunday... I want to be... but I probably shouldn't be (for various reasons).

If I go, I'll be on the lookout for people.

-w


----------



## bigbog (Nov 19, 2010)

Temperatures should be ideal WJ.  They should get things happenning on another trail or two...(Highly Wishful Thinking).  Thought that my tweaked AT liners...with transplanted downhill tongues...were going to hold & let me ski this wkend/next wk....., but the liner-tweaking just went south...leaving me with a squished left foot no matter what I've tried =  new(better) liner now on order = guess I'm not skiing for a little bit....:angry:


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Temperatures should be ideal WJ.  They should get things happenning on another trail or two...  Thought that my tweaked AT liners...with transplanted downhill tongues...were going to hold, but the required sewing on my over-funked-out liner for my slightly-higher-volume foot just went south...leaving me with a squished forefoot no matter what I've tried =  new(better) liner now on order.



I know... which is why I want to go.

All the reasons for me NOT to go have nothing to do with skiing, unfortunately.

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 19, 2010)

Wasn't planning on heading up but now I'm jonesin big time. Can't decide between Sat or Sun and our ski house doesn't open up til next week so I think I might head up tomorrow and sleep in my van Sat night. Anyone know of any good places to park where I can get a restful night sleep without getting harassed?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 19, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Wasn't planning on heading up but now I'm jonesin big time. Can't decide between Sat or Sun and our ski house doesn't open up til next week so I think I might head up tomorrow and sleep in my van Sat night. Anyone know of any good places to park where I can get a restful night sleep without getting harassed?


Sleeping in van, down by the [Sunday] River?

The ghost of Chris Farley may be able to help.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 19, 2010)

top to bottom tomorrow looks possible 216 guns going. snow report says yes

http://www.sundayriver.com/TheMountain/MountainReport/index.html


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 19, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I know... which is why I want to go.
> 
> All the reasons for me NOT to go have nothing to do with skiing, unfortunately.
> 
> -w



Sunday? Carpool?


----------



## WJenness (Nov 19, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Sunday? Carpool?



Doubtful... 

But I'll let you know tonight / tomorrow.

I've got a couple things in the air I've got to shake out before I figure out where I'm at and what I'm doing for the weekend.

</emo_personal_drama>

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

Are any other areas besides River and K going to open tomorrow?


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 19, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Sleeping in van, down by the [Sunday] River?
> 
> The ghost of Chris Farley may be able to help.



:lol: I didn't even think of that when I wrote it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 19, 2010)

Boooo, wish I could, but heading down to Massachusetts to have an early Thanksgiving dinner with my folks.  But I will be there on Monday, and Loon Tuesday for their opening day.  In which by typing that I just jinxed everyone......


----------



## bigbog (Nov 20, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> ......think I might head up tomorrow and sleep in my van Sat night. Anyone know of any good places to park where I can get a restful night sleep without getting harassed?


Think you might be ok in the Irving station lot, just outside Bethel...towards the Access Road.  Used to hang to catch a quick nap, then coffee...for a while in the late Friday afternoons before heading back to Boston(90s) to work wkends.  They're still 24hr....and have never heard of anyone hassled...fwiw.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 20, 2010)

I might be up for tomorrow. Depends on if Sugarloaf is up and running or not.  If they are a open, I might head up there.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I might be up for tomorrow. Depends on if Sugarloaf is up and running or not.  If they are a open, I might head up there.



According to FB, they'll have the SuperQuad and Tote Road open tomorrow.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2010)

Any reports from today? Can we expect anything besides T2 and Punch T2B? Can they get more terrain open with blowing all night? When did the guns get turned off today? How were the crowds due to the canned drive and limited terrain?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2010)

only report I've seen

http://community.sundayriver.com/fo...l-open?id=4449745:Topic:49709&page=5#comments

car is loaded and I'm a heading on up.  Plan on getting on the hill around 9:30, skiing until 2:00 and then heading home for the Pats/Colts game.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm loading up the car now...

Look for the big guy... 6'4", I'll be on my Watea 84s, Blue North Face jacket, black Giro helmet.

I still answer to Wayne.

Deadhead, I'll be looking for you.

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 21, 2010)

^ Sorry couldn't make it. Make turns for me!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm pretty bummed I didn't make it up today. Their snow report says the Barker Lift is running too.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 21, 2010)

Had a fun day up there today.

Got there around 9... Line for Locke was the longest I've EVER seen it (all the way past the bottom of Rocking Chair)... Decided to take my time getting out there in the hopes the line would die down a bit.

As I was in the lodge booting up, I noticed a line forming at the Barker quad... When I went out, I went right over there. Did a few laps on Right Stuff, and it was awesome.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Had a fun day up there today.
> 
> Got there around 9... Line for Locke was the longest I've EVER seen it (all the way past the bottom of Rocking Chair)... Decided to take my time getting out there in the hopes the line would die down a bit.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you again and geting some turns in!

The reason that Locke was backed up is that they were loading every other chair. It made sense during the first run or two when the line was evenly split between the bottom and the mid-station. But by 8:30a or so, they really should have gone to T2B only and stopped loading the mid-station. Lower Punch was in fine shape excepting for getting blast by the guns. There was no reason to have the mid-station open, IMO. Maybe they did it for the park rats.

The Barker Quad was pretty much ski on all day once they opened it which was great. Right Stuff kicked it in all the right ways!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't wait for tomorrow!  Right Stuff open woot woot!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2010)

damn,

bummed I missed you as well Steve.  Right Stuff indeed was awesome


----------

